# Suche 140mm Static Pressure (SP) Lüfter für Radiator



## Wubziz (9. November 2016)

*Suche 140mm Static Pressure (SP) Lüfter für Radiator*

Moinsen,

Ich würde gerne die Stock Lüfter der Corsair H110i GTX Wasserkühlung durch neue 140mm Static Pressure Lüfter ersetzen.
Die beiden Stock Lüfter der WaKü sind selbst im Idle hörbar und imitieren beim Spielen eine Jet-Engine, worin diese auch sehr Gut sind. Das wars dann aber auch.
Ich habe mich deswegen Entschlossen, die Stock Lüfter zu entsorgen, und habe mich erst einmal schlau gemacht ob für einen Wasserkühlungs Radiator AF (Air Flow) oder SP (Static Pressure) Lüfter am besten sind, worauf ich bei vielen Videos darauf stieß das Static Pressure (SP) Lüfter dafür am besten sind.

Nun bitte ich euch, mich zu beraten, welche Static Pressure Lüfter empfehlenswert sind.

Ich habe sogar schon zwei Firmen im Blick für Static Pressure Lüfter, einmal Thermaltake die Riing 14 RGB und Corsair Air SP140 Lüfter.
Dennoch habe ich eine Voraussetzung für die Lüfter, dass falls diese nur in einer LED Farb-Variante erhältlich ist, bitte Grün als Farbe auszuwählen, da meine RGB LED Stripes im inneren auf Grün eingestellt sind, und ich auch auf der Basis von der Farbe Grün mein System aufgebaut habe, dennoch sind die RGB Lüfter wie die Riing 14 die besten als Kombi zu den RGB Stripes im Gehäuse.
Um noch die Vibrations Geräusche sowie Luftgeräusche noch zu Eliminieren (auch wenn nur minimal) habe ich geplant die "Phobya Shroud & Entkopplung 140mm (7mm stark)" zu verbauen, worüber ich mich vorher natürlich auch Informiert habe, und diese sogar einiges bringen sollen.

MfG, Wubziz


----------



## Chimera (9. November 2016)

*AW: Suche 140mm Static Pressure (SP) Lüfter für Radiator*

Nun, aus Wakü-Sicht sind noch immer mit die besten Lüfis die Noctuas, doch da wirst du kein blinki-blinki LED-Zeugs finden, sondern eher dünnschissfarbige Qualitätslüfis. Ich persönlich hab am Radiator meiner A80 die Silent Wings 3 140mm High Speed montiert und bin sehr zufrieden. Drehen zwar weniger schnell als die originalen Cryorig QF140, doch dafür sind sie um Welten leiser. Von Thermaltake Lüftern halte ich(!) wenig bis gar nix, die aus meinem F31 Suppressor flogen in hohem Bogen aus dem Fenster in die Mülltonne, da sie 1) sehr laut und 2) ein nerviges schleifen von sich gaben.
Corsair Lüfis haben mich bis heute auch nie richtig überzeugen können. Die Quiet Modelle gingen gedrosselt noch, aber die SP waren jeweils weit entfernt von leise (für meine Ohren, ein Tauber fände sie sicher ultra silent  ). Bzgl. dem "Mythos" mit dem hohen Druck, so extrem viel bringt der nicht mal. Die Silent Wings wären ja eigentlich suboptimal wegen dem runden Rahmen, dennoch verliere ich im Vergleich zu den (eigentlich besseren) Noctua Redux NF-P14s nur ein paar Grad, hab dafür aber auch ein in allen Lagen leises System. Die Noctuas waren auch sehr gut, vorallem haben die mit eins der besten Lager bei den Lüftern und man muss auch keine Angst haben, dass sie nach 2-3 Jahren plötzlich zu lärmen beginnen, doch grad bei höheren Drehzahlen hört man halt schon ein Luftrauschen, was nicht jeder mag (mich störte mehr die Optik).
Wenn die LEDs nicht zwangsmässig sein müssen und du mit für gute Lüfis bereit bist etwas mehr zu bezahlen, dann würd ich in erster Linie zu den Noctua greifen. Noiseblocker eLoop kann man auch empfehlen, find ich persönlich(!) aber nicht so den Überhit (bin eher enttäuscht von denen). Manche empfehlen auch die Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex mit dem Static Booster, wobei der grad bei den 140mm nix für Radis ist, da die Lüfis nen Rahmen mit 120er Löcher haben.
Aber eben, wenn du ums verrecken mehr Wert auf den Bling-Faktor legst, dann würd ich doch eher die Tt Riing wählen. Was ich bisher von denen hörte, live und in Vids, war ganz ok für Leute mit nicht soooo  empfindlichen Ohren. Sie ratterten nicht und fiepten auch nicht, man hörte sie aber schon rauschen (ähnlich laut wie die Noctua).

Bzgl. Shrouds, den Gedanken hab ich mir auch gemacht (aber nicht wegen Vibras, dazu reichen auch die normalen Silikonrahmen). Doch da mein Radiator plus Lüfis schon gut 60mm dick waren und fast mit den RAM Bänken in Kontakt kamen, liess ich davon ab. Die Shrouds sind ja in erster Linie da, um den Totpunkt zwischen Rotornabe und Radiator zu killen (so gut es halt geht), doch ob die wirklich viel bringen... Manche meinen ja, andere finden eher nicht. Muss man halt selber für sich testen. Aber eben, Vibras dämpfen kann man einfacher und platzsparender: entweder zu Lüftern mit Gummi im Rahmen greifen (Noiseblocker eLoop, BQ Silent Wings, EKL WingBoost, etc.) oder dan neben einfach auf die normalen Silikonrahmen setzen. Gab es früher auch mal von Noiseblocker in blau, hatte die für Gehäuselüfis zur Entkopplung, doch die Teiler anzubringen war jeweils "a Pain in the Ass" von Fummelei (weil sie so schön labberig waren).
Ob harte Rahmen besser Vibras schlucken... musst du testen.


----------



## Wubziz (9. November 2016)

*AW: Suche 140mm Static Pressure (SP) Lüfter für Radiator*

Danke für deine Antwort . Es muss kein Bling-Bling sein. Ich habe nur damit gemeint das falls ausgewählte Lüfter nur mit LED´s oder "Bling-Bling" verfügbar sind, bitte Grün auszuwählen bei der Empfehlung. Ja, ich habe bisher eigentlich auch nur gutes über die Riing 14 gehört, deswegen waren die bei mir in der Auswahl. Das die Corsair laut sind weiß ich selber, aber leide wusste ich keine andere Firma gerade die ich als gegenstück aufzählen konnte. Also würdest du Noctua empfehlen? Habe mir die mal angeguckt und du hast Recht. Die sind leider Braun/Beasch. Also nicht die Hübschesten... Wenn die so aussehen würde ich doch lieber auch ein bisschen auf Optik setzen, da ich mir solche Lüfter nicht reinhängen werde. 

Würdest du sonst die Be Quiet! SilentWings 3 empfehlen? Bei den Be Quiet komme ich nur durch einander, da es dort 3 Verschiedene Modelle gibt. 140mm/140mm high-speed / 140mm PWM high-speed. Was ist der Unterschied zwischem jedem dieser Modelle, und gibt es ein "besseres" oder "schlechteres" Modell unter den 3? Oder würdest du z.B. ganz andere Lüfter von Be Quiet oder einer anderen Marke empfehlen?

Und wie sieht es dann mit den Phobya Shroud(s) aus? Müsste ich die dann trotzdem noch dazu Kaufen? Da ich jetzt bei den Stock Lüftern sehe das jeweils an allen 4 Seiten Schlitze sind wo Luft entweichen kann, die dann nicht durch den Radiator gedrückt wird und bei den Phobya Shroud(s) würde dieses Problem beseitigt werden.


----------



## Chimera (9. November 2016)

*AW: Suche 140mm Static Pressure (SP) Lüfter für Radiator*

Die Noctuas gibt es auch als Redux Modelle in GRau, da ist dann einfach weniger Zubehör dabei oder dann als Industrielüfi in schwarz (wobei die wohl nicht so leise sind, bei 2000 U/min  ). Bei den Silent Wings 3 gibt es eben die 3 Modelle: 3 Pin mit max. 1000 U/min, 4 Pin PWM mit max. 1000 U/min und eben 4 Pin PWM High-Speed mit max. 1600 U/min. Ich wählte die High-Speed, da ich lieber bissel Luft nach oben hab, dai ich die 1000 U/min halt schon recht knapp fand.
Ok, mittlerweile weiss ich, dass meine bisher nie über 1000 U/min drehen mussten (mein Case ist auch recht gut durchlüftet), dennoch hab ich lieber bissel mehr Bumms für Notfälle. Und eben, lass dich bzgl. den Shrouds nicht verrückt machen. Wenn dir jedes 0,1C° wichtig ist, ja dann sind sie sicher ne super Investition, aber sonst eher vernachlässigbar. Wie gesagt, die SW sind ja auch eher suboptimal, weil deren Rahmen nicht so abschliesst wie bei normalen Lüfis, doch selbst PCGH hat mal nen Test online gestellt, wo man den kleinen Verlust sehen konnt: vernachlässigbar  Denke mal, wenn man hunderte Euros in ne Custom Wakü steckt, ja dann macht man sich eher um jedes Grad Gedanken, aber bei AIOs ist das Optimierungspotenzial eh relativ beschränkt und da sie nun mal kaufen-nutzen-wegwerfen-Waküs sind, würd ich da auch nicht zu viel Kohle reinballern (wär es ne Eisbaer, Fractal kelvin oder BQ Silent Loop gewesen, die man auch neu befüllen und somit länger nutzen könnt, dann eher noch...).
An deiner Stelle würd ich jetzt erst mal gucken, was für dich der perfekt passende Lüfis ist und wenn du dann mit der Kühlleistung nicht zufrieden bist und auch noch das bissel Platz opfern kannst, dann kannst du ja noch immer Kohle in Shrouds buttern


----------



## Wubziz (9. November 2016)

*AW: Suche 140mm Static Pressure (SP) Lüfter für Radiator*

Alles klar, ich danke dir vielmals für deine Hilfe! Ich denke das ich mir dann die Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 in der 140mm PWM high-speed Version hohlen werde. Da die Corsair WaKü sonst super is, Pumpe überhaupt nicht zu hören... . Du sag mal, noch eine Frage. Kennst du dich mit der 110i GTX ein bisschen aus? Wäre es besser die Lüfter für die WaKü direkt an die CPU_FAN und CPU_OPT Verbindungen dran zu hängen, wie es jetzt bei den Stock Corsair Lüftern der Fall ist, oder wäre es besser wenn ich die beiden Lüfter (Die Neuen) direkt an die Pumpe anschließe wie in der Betriebsanleitung beschrieben? Es gibt nämlich 2 4-Pin Verbindungen die von der Pumpe weggehen die für die Lüfter zum anschließen vorgesehen ist. Strom bekommt die Pumpe vom Netzteil, und angeschlossen über den Rechner ist Sie über das Corsair Link Kabel.


----------



## Narbennarr (9. November 2016)

*AW: Suche 140mm Static Pressure (SP) Lüfter für Radiator*

A14 PWM oder eLoops B14-PS


----------



## Chimera (9. November 2016)

*AW: Suche 140mm Static Pressure (SP) Lüfter für Radiator*

Nun, die Corsair ist ja wie alle AIOs von nem OEM Hersteller gemacht: bei den meisten ist es Asetek (Cryorig A40 und A80, NZXT Kraken, Intel/AMD AIO, Arctic Freezer Liquid, usw.), bei Corsair ist es jedoch bei einigen Modellen CoolIt (waren früher selber am Markt, heute aber nur noch OEM Hersteller). Das Problem ist, wie was angeschlossen wird. Bei meiner Cryorig läuft die Pumpe permanent gleich, sprich Power gibt es über nen SATA Poweranschluss und die beiden Lüfis werden über nen Splitter am CPU_FAN Angeschlossen. Heisst: kann nur die Lüfis regeln. Gleich ist es bei meiner Silent Loop (ähnlich wie die Fractal Kelvin), da wird die Pumpe permanent mit 12V betrieben und die Lüfis am CPU_FAN angeschlossen. Da beides Mobos von Asus sind, nutze ich dafür die Software Fan Xpert von Asus.
Bei einigen Corsair Modellen wird ja über die Software Corsair Link gesteuert. Bei diesen muss man noch ein Kabel an nem internen USB Port anschliessen, danach kann man über die Software (glaubs) alles regeln, also Pumpe und Lüfis. Manche Modelle von Corsair jedoch sind "konventionell", sprich Pumpe und Lüfi kann man an Lüfianschlüssen betreiben. Denke mal, es steht in der Anleitung, wo man sie am besten anschliesst und ob/wie man sie regeln kann. Ob du die Lüfis danach selber von Hand regelst, über das Board regelst oder mit fixen Drehzahlen laufen lässt, bleibt dann deinem Gusto überlassen


----------



## Wubziz (9. November 2016)

*AW: Suche 140mm Static Pressure (SP) Lüfter für Radiator*

Danke, Jo benutze auch Asus FanXpert auf meinem Asus Maximus VIII Hero und steuere darüber die CPU Lüfter sowie die Gehäuse Lüfter. Die Pumpe jedoch läuft über Corsair Link auf 3000rpm (unhörbar), wird aber trotzdem im FanXpert angezeigt, man kann aber keine Einstellungen für die Geschwindigkeit der Pumpe angeben und es wird auch keine Pumpen Geschwindigkeit angezeigt, dennoch kann man eine Lüfter-Kurve anlegen, dennoch bringt dies nichts da der gelbe Ball immer ganz oben beim 100% Strich hängt, was ich aber auch vollkommen okay finde da die Pumpe besser über Corsair Link laufen soll und somit konstant auf 3000rpm hängt und nicht hin und herspringt.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. November 2016)

*AW: Suche 140mm Static Pressure (SP) Lüfter für Radiator*

Die Silent Wings 3 sind meines Erachtens nicht leiser als die alten SW2. Von der Leistung her schneiden sie (140mm) pauschal schlechter ab, da sie eben weniger Schaufeln besitzen. Andererseits erhöht dies wiederum den statischen Druck, was in einigen Szenarien positive Auswirkungen auf die Lautstärke haben kann. In der Tendenz sind auch im Durchsatz starke Lüfter (wie etwa die HF-14 von Fractal) auf Radiatoren sehr potent. Nur neigen sie aufgrund des Designs eben schneller zu hörbaren Verwirbelungen, was bei einem NF-A14 hingegen zum Beispiel nicht so schnell der Fall ist.

Speziell bei der H110i hat man nicht sonderlich tiefe, dafür allerdings recht nah beinananderstehende Lamellen (FPI um die 21, wenn ich mich nicht irre). Da könnte man die Phanteks F140SP als Mittelding (was nicht schlecht sein muss) und die SW3 bzw. NF-A14 als druckstärkere Varianten heranziehen (mit Tendenz zu Noctua). Falls es um das Design geht: Corsairs ML Pro LED sind zwar recht tauer, optisch dafür aber was abwechslungsreicher. Von der Lautstärke her sind sie m.E. voll in Ordnung.
Anonsten halt die eLoop B14. Die sind aktuell eigentlich die Referenz hinsichtlich der Effizienz. Sollten ohne Shroud allerdings nur pustend eingesetzt werden.

Und wo wir gerade beim Thema sind:
Shrouds haben in der Tat einen positiven Effekt, welcher sich sowohl bei Leistung als auch Lautstärke bemerkbar macht. Im Pull etwas stärker als im Push, insbesondere bei turbulenzanfälligen Modellen. Werde dazu menächst mal ein kleines Special mit konkreten Vergleichswerten verfassen


----------



## Wubziz (9. November 2016)

*AW: Suche 140mm Static Pressure (SP) Lüfter für Radiator*

Danke für deine Antwort. Bin aber jetzt verwirrt, da du so viele Lüfter genannt hast und ich in deinem 2016 Roundup total nicht durchblicke ;_; Welchen würdest du Pauschal am besten Empfehlen für die H110i? Ich würde Ja gerne einen Static Pressure (SP) Lüfter haben für die H110i mit Shrouds, die dann die Luft ordentlich durchpressen (Falls Static Pressure Lüfter überhaupt für Radiatoren am besten sind?). Für die Shrouds dachte ich mir nehme ich die Phobya Shrouds für 140mm die dann 7mm dick sind. Jetzt fehlt nurnoch der/die Lüfter. Könntest du also Pauschal bitte nochmal die Lüfter aufzählen die du ranziehen würdest? Die von Noctua sehen für mich so Naja aus... Wenn es solche werden würden, würde ich doch schon ein bisschen auf Optik/Design gehen. Sie brauchen kein Bling Bling, sollten aber Schwarz sein, dann würde es zum Gehäuse und zur WaKü Passen. LED´s oder Bling Bling wären dann Nice2have für mich. Also kannst du ruhig Lüfter ohne Bling Bling empfehlen, da du Ja anscheinend auch Erfahrung hast mit der H110i wären deine Lüfter Tipps da für mich sehr Wichtig.


----------



## Narbennarr (9. November 2016)

*AW: Suche 140mm Static Pressure (SP) Lüfter für Radiator*

Shrouds sind da i-Tüpfelchen, wenn die Voraussetzungen Mumpitz sind, nützen auch shrouds nix. Ich würde aber kein Geld in die stecken sondern einfach alte Lüfter, z.b. die Corsair-Serienlüfter auseinander nehmen und zack hast Shrouds 
Ich hab irgendwann mal ein Review zu Shrouds gemacht mit nem Radiator, brachte maximal 1 Grad bessere Wassertemp (480er Radiator) ein paar db(A) weniger. Schau also erstmal das du deine Lüfter findest bevor du dich um sowas kümmerst 

Ansonsten hat DerKabelbinder ja mal wider alles gesagt  Wenn du viel Wert auf Optik legst, versuche dein Glück mit den Corsair ML, ansonsten wären die A14 PWM von Noctua die bodenständigere und solidere Alternative. Mit den eLoops (B14-PS) wären noch ein paar Grad weniger drin, aber bitte die 29mm Tiefe bedenken . Auf Radiatoren konnte ich bei den 140mm eLoops auch kaum noch Störgeräusche im pull wahrnehmen, da die Lamellen der Radiatoren ja eh 5-7mm tiefer liegen als der Lüfter 

Wenn es schwarz sein soll: SW3, performen auf engen Radis besser als die Zweier


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. November 2016)

*AW: Suche 140mm Static Pressure (SP) Lüfter für Radiator*

Grundsätzlich ist es schon so, dass man auf Radiatoren druckstärkere Lüfter einsetzen sollte. Das heißt: eher weniger und größere Rotorblätter. Hat dann zwar zur Folge, dass praktisch etwas weniger Luft bewegt wird. Demgegenüber ist der Druck aber stabiler, was bei sehr engen und tiefen Lamellen hilft, um den Luftwiderstand überwinden zu können. Außerdem kommt es im Vergleich zu Modellen mit sehr vielen Schaufeln meist zu weniger (hörbaren) Verwirbelungen.

Bei der H110i würde ich persönlich einen eLoop B14 im Push nehmen. Als zweite Wahl den NF-A14.
Als Shroud würde ich eher die 20mm Phobyas aus Plexiglas nehmen. Die 7mm Variante aus Gummi war mir persönlich bisher immer zu "labberig", schloss rundum nicht immer vollständig ab


----------



## Wubziz (9. November 2016)

*AW: Suche 140mm Static Pressure (SP) Lüfter für Radiator*

Danke an euch beide. Werde mir dann mal die eLoop B14-PS hohlen. Bei den Shrouds bin ich mir noch unsicher. Sind 2cm nicht ein bisschen viel? Ich meine, es würde zwar in mein Gehäuse Passen da aber ein 2cm ding hängen zu haben wirkt doch sicherlich bullig? Aber wenn es hilft, warum nicht


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. November 2016)

*AW: Suche 140mm Static Pressure (SP) Lüfter für Radiator*

Kannst es auch mit den 7mm probieren. Aber die dichten meines Erachtens nicht ganz so gut ab.
Ansonsten wie von Narbennarr vorgeschlagen einfach die alten Corsair-Krücken verwerten.
Könnte dann in etwa so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
25mm sind natürlich schon happig. Den Platz muss man erstmal haben.
Im Pull zahlt es sich meines Erachtens aber auf jeden Fall aus. Im Push eher weniger, aber das variiert auch immer mit den jeweiligen Lüftern und deren Eigenheiten. Habe mit den obigen Rahmen (zwei alte 120mm Scythes) z.B. das Rauschen meiner beiden Venturi HF-12 bei der saugenden Montage deutlich reduzieren können.

Werde das Genze demnächst nochmal gezielt untersuchen, wie viel Auswirkung solche Shrouds in verschiedenen Konfigurationen haben können. Als Orientierung ist natürlich auch Narbennarrs Review zu den 20mm Plexi-Shrouds zu empfehlen


----------



## Narbennarr (10. November 2016)

*AW: Suche 140mm Static Pressure (SP) Lüfter für Radiator*



Wubziz schrieb:


> Danke an euch beide. Werde mir dann mal die eLoop B14-PS hohlen. Bei den Shrouds bin ich mir noch unsicher. Sind 2cm nicht ein bisschen viel? Ich meine, es würde zwar in mein Gehäuse Passen da aber ein 2cm ding hängen zu haben wirkt doch sicherlich bullig? Aber wenn es hilft, warum nicht



Kannst die Plexi-Shrouds ja auch beleuchten 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vlt merkst du ja auch das Shrouds dir gar nicht soviel bringen


----------



## Wubziz (10. November 2016)

*AW: Suche 140mm Static Pressure (SP) Lüfter für Radiator*

Ja, habe schon deinen Beitrag gelesen . Habe auch darunter gelesen das die 7mm anscheinend auch nicht immer richtig abschließen und somit auch Löcher entstehen können, wo Luft entweichen kann. Die 7mm Shroud würde dann zum Push benutzt werden, genau so wie die 20mm Plexi Glas Shroud. Nur 2cm da mehr hängen zu haben finde ich ein bisschen viel... Aber auch eine nicht dichte 7mm Shroud da hängen zu haben, finde ich auch Doof. Gibt es keine Shrouds von einer anderen Firma oder gibt es dazu alternativen? Würde halt gerne so gut wie möglich die Luftgeräusche eliminieren da mit meine Stock Lüfter schon stark auf den Keks gehen, und ich die sehr schnell rauswerfen würde, nur Passiv möchte ich die WaKü nicht betreiben, da warte ich doch lieber bis ich mich für alles entschieden habe. 


Die Lüfter sind aber schon klar, dass es die Noiseblocker eLoop B14-PS werden.
Ergänzung: die Shrouds sollen auch gleichzeitig als Vibrationsdämpfung dienen, Hauptmerkmal liegt aber beim leiseren Luftstrom und Betriebsgeräusch!


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. November 2016)

*AW: Suche 140mm Static Pressure (SP) Lüfter für Radiator*

Im Push sollten die Geräusche eigentlich eher weniger das Problem sein. Zumal der Radiator selbst ja nochmal einen kleinen Spalt zwischen Montagefläche und den Lamellen aufbaut.
Würde dabei nur darauf achten, das der Lüfter ringsum auch wirklich abschließt und keine Spalte freiliegen...
Prinzipiell könntest du für die Entkopplung einen dieser einfachen 140mm Gummi-Adapter nehmen. Die gibts zu Hauf im Netz, unter Anderem bei eBay. Ansonsten könnte man auch eine Art Dichtband aus bspw. Moosgummi nehmen. Gibt es meine ich sogar speziell von Phobya bei Aquatuning. Man kann sich solche Rollen aber auch für kleines Geld bei Amzn besorgen. Gibt da diverse Kautschuk- oder Moosgummi-Bänder...

Das sind dann aber wirklich nur die besagten i-Tüpfelchen. An und für sich kann man die eLoop (pustend) auch erstmal so ausprobieren. Detailoptimierungen kann man ja immernoch vornehmen, wenn einen irgendwas stören sollte


----------



## Narbennarr (10. November 2016)

*AW: Suche 140mm Static Pressure (SP) Lüfter für Radiator*



Wubziz schrieb:


> Ja, habe schon deinen Beitrag gelesen . Habe auch darunter gelesen das die 7mm anscheinend auch nicht immer richtig abschließen und somit auch Löcher entstehen können, wo Luft entweichen kann. Die 7mm Shroud würde dann zum Push benutzt werden, genau so wie die 20mm Plexi Glas Shroud. Nur 2cm da mehr hängen zu haben finde ich ein bisschen viel... Aber auch eine nicht dichte 7mm Shroud da hängen zu haben, finde ich auch Doof. Gibt es keine Shrouds von einer anderen Firma oder gibt es dazu alternativen? Würde halt gerne so gut wie möglich die Luftgeräusche eliminieren da mit meine Stock Lüfter schon stark auf den Keks gehen, und ich die sehr schnell rauswerfen würde, nur Passiv möchte ich die WaKü nicht betreiben, da warte ich doch lieber bis ich mich für alles entschieden habe.
> 
> 
> Die Lüfter sind aber schon klar, dass es die Noiseblocker eLoop B14-PS werden.
> Ergänzung: die Shrouds sollen auch gleichzeitig als Vibrationsdämpfung dienen, Hauptmerkmal liegt aber beim leiseren Luftstrom und Betriebsgeräusch!



Du weißt ja noch gar nicht wir die neuen Lüfter akkustisch so drauf sind. Du kannst die nicht mit dem Radaubrüdern der Corsair AiO vergleichen^^ Vlt sind die Luftgeräusche bereits so niedrig, dass du gar keinen Bedarf an Shrouds hast. Auch die Vibrationen der eLoops sind recht human und werden von den Gummipuffern an den Lüfter schon ganz gut abgefangen.
Bestellen kannst dir die Shrouds doch immer noch


----------



## Wubziz (10. November 2016)

*AW: Suche 140mm Static Pressure (SP) Lüfter für Radiator*

Das ist nämlich die sache... ^^ Die momentanen Stock Lüfter schließen ringsrum nicht ab, und somit entweicht Luft wieder die eigentlich durch den Radiator gedrückt werden sollte, deswegen die Idee mit der 7mm Shroud. Habe gerade auf Aquatuning/Phobya geguckt und tatsächlich haben diese Entkopplungsramen, die z.B. jetzt 3mm dick sind. Sind da aber die 7mm Shrouds nicht doch eine bessere Investition? Oder würden diese 3mm schon reichen, um ringsrum alles abzuschließen damit die Luft nicht mehr an den Lüfter Seiten entweichen kann? Die Stock Lüfter schließen momentan an allen 4 Lüfter Seiten nicht ab, und du kannst einfach ein Wattestäbchen dadurch führen, ohne Probleme.

Ergänzung: Wenn aber jetzt die Noiseblocker eLoop B14-PS ringsrum abschließen, bräuchte ich wahrscheinlich garkeine Shrouds, da wie du gesagt hast der Radiator alleine schon 1-3mm Platz bis zu den Lamellen hat.


----------



## S!lent dob (10. November 2016)

*AW: Suche 140mm Static Pressure (SP) Lüfter für Radiator*

Tsss, das hier noch keiner die Nioseblocker Black Silent pro empfohlen hat wundert mich.
Klick


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. November 2016)

*AW: Suche 140mm Static Pressure (SP) Lüfter für Radiator*

Die Black Silent Pro sind halt etwas "flexibler", was die Serienstreuung angeht 
Von der Leistung her können sie mit den eLoop (B14) auch nicht wirklich mithalten.
*
@Topic:*
Ich würde sie vielleicht besser erstmal bestellen und dann schauen, wie es mit den Spaltmaßen sowie den Verwirbelungen bzw. der Lautstärke im Allgemeinen aussieht. Die B14 sind jetzt nicht derart schwingungsanfällig, dass man in jedem Fall eine zusätzliche Entkopplung entfehlen müsste. Das sind wie gesagt Detailoptimierungen, über die man überhaupt erst dann nachdenken sollte, wenn man die Lüfter einmal in Natura erlebt hat


----------



## S!lent dob (10. November 2016)

*AW: Suche 140mm Static Pressure (SP) Lüfter für Radiator*

Dafür erzeugen sie weder im Push noch im Pull unangenehme Nebengeräusche und mit mehr Bumms gibt es sie auch.


----------



## Narbennarr (10. November 2016)

*AW: Suche 140mm Static Pressure (SP) Lüfter für Radiator*



S!lent dob schrieb:


> Tsss, das hier noch keiner die Nioseblocker Black Silent pro empfohlen hat wundert mich.
> Klick



Mich wundert das nicht, ich finde die Teile einfach schlecht. ratterratterratter


----------



## Chimera (10. November 2016)

*AW: Suche 140mm Static Pressure (SP) Lüfter für Radiator*



S!lent dob schrieb:


> Dafür erzeugen sie weder im Push noch im Pull unangenehme Nebengeräusche und mit mehr Bumms gibt es sie auch.



Nun, ist auch Ansichtssache bzw. Anhörsache  Hab hier 2 Stück vom 140er PK-2 und fand die keinesfalls toll. Hatte erst einen in der Front vom Midgard, der war gedrosselt noch ganz ok, aber ab ner gewissen Drehzahl war immer so ein komisches feines Schleifgeräusch zu hören. Also holte ich nen zweiten und pappte sie in den Deckel, doch auch dort fand ich(!) sie keinesfalls zufriedenstellend: waren lauter als die beiden EKL WingBoost (erste Gen) ab 50% aufwärts und vorallem machten sie z.T. unter Volllast ein komisches Geräusch.
Die eLoop fand ich da bissel besser, auch wenn mir(!) die zu dem Preis keinsfalls super-duper vorkommen (2x B12-2). Krass find ich vorallem, dass alle meine Noiseblocker Lüfis (hab noch die alten BlackSilent 120mm XL-2) ein für mich(!) störenderes Geräuschlevel erzeugten als z.B. meine uralten Noctua NF-P12. Die find ich zwar auch nicht richtig leise, aber das Laufgeräusch ganz allgemein find ich deutlich angenehmer.
Drum find ich(!) ja auch jeweils Fragen wie "Suche nen möglichst leisen Lüfi, was empfehlt ihr mir?" totaler Nonsense, denn weder ich noch sonst jemand im Forum hat die Ohren vom Fragesteller und wie in Gottes Namen soll man dann auch wissen, was für denjenigen leise oder laut ist  ? Drum ist eigentlich(!) die einzig sinnvolle Lösung: ein paar verschiedene Modelle kaufen/ausleihen und sie dort testen, wo sie dann eingesetzt werden und selektieren. Denn was manche halt auch immer wieder vergessen: was im freien Aufbau schön leise ist, muss im Case nicht mal ansatzweise gleich leise sein.


----------



## S!lent dob (10. November 2016)

*AW: Suche 140mm Static Pressure (SP) Lüfter für Radiator*

Oh, okay, ich hab die auf meiner H80i im Doppelpack und bin, in Verbindung mit den mitgelieferten Gummidichtungen/Shrouds hoch zufrieden was Leistung und Lautstärke angeht.
Hab aber auch ne leise Pumpe abbekommen, wenn die NB auf ca. 5V laufen höre ich die Pumpe erst so langsam, wenn ich genau nach diesem Geräusch suche


----------



## Wubziz (11. November 2016)

*AW: Suche 140mm Static Pressure (SP) Lüfter für Radiator*

Moinsen,

Danke für eure Antworten. Werde dann mal mit den Shrouds gucken, ob ich die noch brauche, ich werde mir dann erst einmal nur die beiden eLoop B14-PS Lüfter hohlen. 
Danke an euch


----------

